# New Cart



## leeapachemoon (Nov 6, 2011)

I haven't been on a lot lately, I keep up with so many of you on Facebook. 

 

I just wanted to share my great new with everyone so here is a picture of my mini with our new cart. My dad bought it for me because it was a really great price. Tell me what ya think.

 

This is my son in the cart.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are some more.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 6, 2011)

it is beautiful I would love to own it. Was it made by someone?


----------



## susanne (Nov 6, 2011)

.

Wow -- Mission-style!

.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet!!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Nov 6, 2011)

The lady I bought it from is from TX, she said a man in TX made it for her. She never did give me his name. Said he made carts for a living. It is not stamped or anything like that. 

I am so grateful to have this cart as it is not something I would have ever been able to buy on my own.


----------



## shelterwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh man I love it! That seat is so cool!! I am always on the lookout for a cart like that. I found one recently from a forum member nearby, but have no where to store it over the winter, and I'm not sure it will fit my mares. What a cute set-up that is with your little ones!!

Katie


----------



## Matthijs (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks like a cool cart, love it!!!

matthijs.


----------



## BBH (Nov 8, 2011)

LOVE That cart...anyway to get name of maker in Texas........


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Nov 16, 2011)

That is a great looking cart, what a find!


----------



## Miss Gracie (Nov 19, 2011)

NICE cart!!! I have one very similar except my seat isn't as fancy. Your miniature sure is a cutie!!!


----------

